# Los Barriles



## rioraton

Hi all. I am new to this blog & this is my first post. I am interested in living pt in Los Barriles bc sur mx. I have a ton of questions and any information would be greatly appreciated.

Accomodations: are there any resources that could be recommended for houses for rent by the month that are clean and reasonably priced?

Food & water: are there local markets in Los Barriles? What type of food items do they sell.

Medical: Is there a clinic in Los Barriles? If not what is the closest location.

Gas Stations: Are there any in Los Barriles if no where is the closest one


Any other info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HolyMole

rioraton said:


> Hi all. I am new to this blog & this is my first post. I am interested in living pt in Los Barriles bc sur mx. I have a ton of questions and any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Accomodations: are there any resources that could be recommended for houses for rent by the month that are clean and reasonably priced?
> 
> Food & water: are there local markets in Los Barriles? What type of food items do they sell.
> 
> Medical: Is there a clinic in Los Barriles? If not what is the closest location.
> 
> Gas Stations: Are there any in Los Barriles if no where is the closest one
> 
> 
> Any other info would be greatly appreciated.


We've only spent a couple of hours in Los Barriles on two occasions, so cannot help, but these are such basic questions that could be answered in a few minutes on your first visit. You are planning a visit before deciding to locate there, right?


----------



## tepetapan

rioraton said:


> Hi all. I am new to this blog & this is my first post. I am interested in living pt in Los Barriles bc sur mx. I have a ton of questions and any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Accomodations: are there any resources that could be recommended for houses for rent by the month that are clean and reasonably priced?
> 
> Food & water: are there local markets in Los Barriles? What type of food items do they sell.
> 
> Medical: Is there a clinic in Los Barriles? If not what is the closest location.
> 
> Gas Stations: Are there any in Los Barriles if no where is the closest one
> 
> 
> Any other info would be greatly appreciated.


With only 81 listings on VRBO it must be a small fishing village of around 300 and only a Shaman for medical needs. I doubt you will be lacking anything a person needs.


----------



## makaloco

I've passed through Los Barriles and stopped at a gas station. I seem to recall two but can't swear to it. There are plenty of supermarkets and medical facilities in La Paz and Los Cabos, more than an hour's drive in opposite directions, but I don't know about Los Barriles itself. From the highway, it looks like an upscale resort community, so my guess would be that rentals would fall into the "vacation rental" category, but I really can't say for sure, sorry.


----------



## joaquinx

You can take a tour of Barriles with Google Maps or Google Earth. I saw a Centro de Salud in the middle of the town.


----------



## Happy girl

rioraton said:


> Hi all. I am new to this blog & this is my first post. I am interested in living pt in Los Barriles bc sur mx. I have a ton of questions and any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Accomodations: are there any resources that could be recommended for houses for rent by the month that are clean and reasonably priced?
> 
> Food & water: are there local markets in Los Barriles? What type of food items do they sell.
> 
> Medical: Is there a clinic in Los Barriles? If not what is the closest location.
> 
> Gas Stations: Are there any in Los Barriles if no where is the closest one
> 
> 
> Any other info would be greatly appreciated.


Hi, I am wondering if you made the move to Los Barriles. I was thinking of doing just that and then with the new income guidelines it made me pause. How was your experience? Thank you for your time. Debby


----------



## kbanashek

I'm in the same boat, thinking about making the move down there full time.

Do you know if internet connectivity is an issue in the area?


----------



## chicois8

Try the Baja Nomads site........


----------



## HolyMole

kbanashek said:


> I'm in the same boat, thinking about making the move down there full time.
> 
> Do you know if internet connectivity is an issue in the area?


It's been 3 years since we were last in Los Barriles, but I think you'd find most of the services you'd need - either right in town or within an hours' drive north or south. I recall a small, modern shopping centre at the main highway junction, with a good restaurant - and several years ago, we had one of the best pizzas we've ever had - anywhere- at Tio Pablo's in Los Barriles. There's a large and popular trailer park, Martin Verdugos, along the water that has served vacationers for years. I doubt those folks would bother staying if services weren't available.


----------

